# Recommend a Rottweiler breeder



## Dan Bowman (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm looking for a rott for protection, to be kept in a family environment. If you know of a kennel producing tough and stable dogs please post their contact info.

If you know of a specific dog that's available.. I prefer a young adult male. If it had too much temperament for a previous owner and has no obedience that's ok. As long as the dog is stable, I have a wife and child. I want a dog that naturally displays some territorial defense, and will not back down from threat. Preferably without "protection" training. Thanks.


----------



## Garland Whorley (Jun 5, 2008)

where are you located(city/state).. I breed rotties that fit your needs. Currently none avail from my breeding, however I do know of a 2 yr old avail


----------



## Dan Bowman (Nov 8, 2012)

Garland, pm sent.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Brandon Wilson in KY.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Check with Jim Laub. - he has some of the best working, stable rotts that we have seen.

What area are you in? Not much in the south....

I will find his contact info. for you.


----------



## Dan Bowman (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## John Dickinson (Apr 28, 2011)

Chuck Wilson


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Janeck Rottweilers, Spokane, Washington


----------



## Richard Ramirez (Sep 6, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/dan.williams.52687506/info
Located in Michigan.................Good luck!!!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

www.windywoodsk9.com


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Janeck Rottweilers, Spokane, Washington


Yes. Jenecks. Call Eckart (509) 238-4783.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Two rottie males that I really like are Marlene Ferguson Imo vom Riegelhaus and Charlie Hansen new dog Lakeside's Jonny Quest.


----------

